# Cleveland Shaft Drive - Model 1902



## KevinsBikes (May 22, 2018)

Can anyone keep ID this bike, and literature or similar Bikes? 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> Can anyone keep i.d. this bike, and literature or similar Bikes?
> 
> View attachment 812641
> 
> ...


----------



## dave the wave (May 22, 2018)

1902 bike with rare parts.you got $2500 worth of bike sitting there.


----------



## dave the wave (May 22, 2018)

.........


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 23, 2018)

I am looking for some help finding a wheel or original documentation or ads about this bike.  I’m not looking to sell it or get value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (May 23, 2018)

You may want to find a pair of wheels. I suspect the front wheel was replaced and is incorrect as well. I would not expect to see a metal clad rim on this era of bike. Very nice bike just the same.


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 23, 2018)

yeah I was thinking the same thing.


Rambler said:


> You may want to find a pair of wheels. I suspect the front wheel was replaced and is incorrect as well. I would not expect to see a metal clad rim on this era of bike. Very nice bike just the same.


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 23, 2018)

I haven't been able to find anything at all about Cleveland shaft drives like this.  Anyone?


----------



## dave the wave (May 23, 2018)

here ya go look through hear and maybe a ad will show up.   https://library.si.edu/digital-library/book/bicyclingworld471903newy


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

I have a 1903 Cleveland catalog. When I get home tonight I will post images for the chainless model.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

From the 1903 Cleveland catalog.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

Frolm the 1902 Columbia Catalog


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

1905 Cleveland


----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

1907 Cleveland


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2018)




----------



## MrColumbia (May 24, 2018)

I was looking for that but did not find it. What year was it in?


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 24, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> From the 1903 Cleveland catalog.
> View attachment 813338



Very Cool - thanks, Mine shows a Model D-3


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 24, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 813362



Wow very cool!  Thanks for that - where did you find it?


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> Wow very cool!  Thanks for that - where did you find it?




In an old catalog I have.


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> I was looking for that but did not find it. What year was it in?




I don't remember. I had it saved on my computer.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 27, 2018)

I found the spring fork in the 1910 and later catalogs. I was lookiing too early. The 1910 states it is a new option for that year. This fork must have been a replacement and not original to the bike.


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 27, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> I found the spring fork in the 1910 and later catalogs. I was lookiing too early. The 1910 states it is a new option for that year. This fork must have been a replacement and not original to the bike.




Awesome. Thanks so much for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 28, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> Frolm the 1902 Columbia Catalog
> 
> View attachment 813341



Was this one labeled a D-3?


----------



## MrColumbia (May 28, 2018)

KevinsBikes said:


> Was this one labeled a D-3?




No. model 81


----------



## removed (May 31, 2018)

Is this bike for sale?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 4, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Is this bike for sale?




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 9, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> 1905 Cleveland
> 
> View attachment 813345




Thanks for this one - it actually shows the Shock in the frame above the BB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

